# "Ter" e "haver" em Portugal



## Alandria

Gostaria de perguntar aos nossos amigos lusos se na fala coloquial e informal é comum usar o verbo "ter" com o sentido de "haver", tal como aqui no Brasil fazemos coloquialmente.


----------



## Opera fan

Exemplo Por Favor


----------



## konungursvia

Eu acho que sim, é muito comum em Portugal tambem.


----------



## Joca

Opera fan said:


> Exemplo Por Favor



Olá

Acho que Alandria quis dizer algo nestes termos, por exemplo:

"Têm pessoas que acham que no Brasil se fala castelhano",

em vez de "Há pessoas ..."

JC


----------



## Opera fan

Não diria que seja comum, mas ouve-se.


----------



## Outsider

Não é de modo algum "muito comum", mas ouve-se. É especialmente habitual nos registos mais coloquiais da fala madeirense.


----------



## magdala

Olá! 
Eu diria que não é nada comum, pelo menos de acordo com o exemplo dado por Joca "Têm pessoas que acham que no Brasil se fala castelhano". Isto só se ouve em Portugal pela boca de brasileiros. O ter pode ser usado com o sentido de haver se, p. ex., ao entrarmos numa mercearia perguntamos: tem salsa? ou há salsa? Mas aqui não existe uma substituição incorrecta do verbo, pois ambas servem, unicamente no 1º exemplo, estamos a referir-nos à posse do vendedor (2ª pessoa) e no 2º caso à existencia ou não da dita mercadoria na loja (forma impessoal).


----------



## Joca

magdala said:


> Olá!
> Eu diria que não é nada comum, pelo menos de acordo com o exemplo dado por Joca "Têm pessoas que acham que no Brasil se fala castelhano". Isto só se ouve em Portugal pela boca de brasileiros. O ter pode ser usado com o sentido de haver se, p. ex., ao entrarmos numa mercearia perguntamos: tem salsa? ou há salsa? Mas aqui não existe uma substituição incorrecta do verbo, pois ambas servem, unicamente no 1º exemplo, estamos a referir-nos à posse do vendedor (2ª pessoa) e no 2º caso à existencia ou não da dita mercadoria na loja (forma impessoal).


 
Sim, mas não tenho competência para dizer que usar o verbo TER no sentido de HAVER seja incorreto. Vejo este assunto de outra forma: o verbo TER no Brasil adquiriu este sentido adicional, como se fosse uma extensão. Por que seria então um erro e mais, um erro crasso? Sei que ninguém mencionou isso, mas pode ter pensado... Seria, antes, uma aquisição da língua, assim como vocês, Portugueses, usam o Imperfeito no sentido do Condicional: "Eu gostava de ir junto", ao invés de "Eu gostaria de ir junto". Estarei sendo condescendente? 

Em todo o caso, desde que não se cometam erros (aí sim) do tipo: "Tem certos dias em que me sinto muito triste" no lugar de "Têm certos dias...", não vejo nesse uso nenhuma barbaridade. Mas talvez devêssemos ouvir um professor de Português (o jazyk, por exemplo) para que dê uma opinião abalizada. 

Abraços,

JC


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> Em todo o caso, desde que não se cometam erros (aí sim) do tipo: "Tem certos dias em que me sinto muito triste" no lugar de "Têm certos dias...", não vejo nesse uso nenhuma barbaridade. Mas talvez devêssemos ouvir um professor de Português (o jazyk, por exemplo) para que dê uma opinião abalizada.


Joca, apesar de eu não ser brasileiro, acho um pouco estranho a frase com o verbo Ter no plural: "Têm...". Se o Ter é usado no sentido de Haver, então talvez fosse mais lógico usar a 3.ª pessoa do singular, isto é, "Tem...", à semelhança do que acontece se substituirmos o verbo Ter pelo verbo Haver: "Há (e não *Hão*) certos dias em que me sinto muito triste".


----------



## edupa

Alentugano said:


> Joca, apesar de eu não ser brasileiro, acho um pouco estranho a frase com o verbo Ter no plural: "Têm...". Se o Ter é usado no sentido de Haver, então talvez fosse mais lógico usar a 3.ª pessoa do singular, isto é, "Tem...", à semelhança do que acontece se substituirmos o verbo Ter pelo verbo Haver: "Há (e não *Hão*) certos dias em que me sinto muito triste".


Concordo plenamente contigo, Alentugano.


----------



## Joca

Alentugano said:


> Joca, apesar de eu não ser brasileiro, acho um pouco estranho a frase com o verbo Ter no plural: "Têm...". Se o Ter é usado no sentido de Haver, então talvez fosse mais lógico usar a 3.ª pessoa do singular, isto é, "Tem...", à semelhança do que acontece se substituirmos o verbo Ter pelo verbo Haver: "Há (e não *Hão*) certos dias em que me sinto muito triste".


Olá Alentugano:

Você não está errado em seu raciocínio. Eu mesmo havia pensado nessa hipótese. Estou indeciso agora. Talvez precisemos de alguém para resolver este dilema: usa-se o verbo TER (no Brasil), para indicar existência, segundo o modelo de HAVER ou de EXISTIR? Assim, diremos: "Têm casos em que ..." ou "Tem casos em que..." Alguém pode ajudar?

JC


----------



## Alentugano

Bem, para completar posso informar que, apesar de esse uso não ser comum por aqui (TER por HAVER) ninguém vai achar estranho e muito menos deixar de entender o que está a ser dito. É bom lembrar que a primeira acepção de Haver em qualquer dicionário (português ou brasileiro) é, precisamente, TER.


----------



## Joca

Alentugano said:


> Bem, para completar posso informar que, apesar de esse uso não ser comum por aqui (TER por HAVER) ninguém vai achar estranho e muito menos deixar de entender o que está a ser dito. É bom lembrar que a primeira acepção de Haver em qualquer dicionário (português ou brasileiro) é, precisamente, TER.


 
Mas não o contrário, Alentugano, ou seja, a primeira acepção de TER não é HAVER. Seja como for, lembrei-me do francês. Eles dizem:

Il y a ... seja no singular, seja no plural.

É possível que TER deva ser usado sempre no singular no sentido de HAVER.

JC


----------



## Outsider

É no singular, como se fosse _haver_. Você provavelmente não se apercebe porque pronuncia _tem_ e _têm_ da mesma forma.


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Olá Alentugano:
> 
> Você não está errado em seu raciocínio. Eu mesmo havia pensado nessa hipótese. Estou indeciso agora. Talvez precisemos de alguém para resolver este dilema: usa-se o verbo TER (no Brasil), para indicar existência, segundo o modelo de HAVER ou de EXISTIR? Assim, diremos: "Têm casos em que ..." ou "Tem casos em que..." Alguém pode ajudar?


Certamente segue o modelo de haver.

1. A gente usa o verbo 'ter' para substituir o verbo 'haver' com conotação de tempo.

Há muitos anos que eu não vejo ela.
Tem muitos anos que eu não vejo ela.


2. O verbo 'ter' também substitui 'haver' no sentido de _existir_, mas em contextos em que _normalmente_ não usamos o verbo 'existir':

Há muita gente lá dentro do bar.
Tem muita gente dentro do bar.
Existe muita gente dentro do bar.

A última frase, apesar de gramaticalmente aceita, não é a preferida pelos brasileiros. Soa estranho...

3. O único sentido, me parece, em que ter é usado essencialmente no lugar de existir é o seguinte.

Existem muitas cidades populosas em Minas Gerais.
Há muitas cidades populosas em Minhas Gerais.
Tem muitas cidades populosas em Minas Gerais.

De modo que não me parece conveniente pluralizarmos o verbo 'ter' em nenhuma destas acepções, pois estas orações não têm sujeito, em termos estritamente gramaticais.

O verbo ter e haver são, na verdade, chamados de "verbos apresentadores", por introduzirem uma entidade, um novo elemento no texto ou no relato. A concordância com o verbo e o sujeito não é então realizada.

Há um artigo de Afrânio da Silva Garcia, professor da UERJ, discutindo a inexistência de orações sem sujeito no português. Pode ser interesdsante para alguns.

Acho que é isso

Abraços


----------



## Odinh

Lembro-me de já ter ouvido um português usando 'ter' no sentido de 'haver'.


----------



## Alandria

Obrigada pelas respostas, amigos, me foi muito útil. 



edupa said:


> Certamente segue o modelo de haver.
> 
> 1. A gente usa o verbo 'ter' para substituir o verbo 'haver' com conotação de tempo.
> 
> Há muitos anos que eu não vejo ela.
> Tem muitos anos que eu não vejo ela.



Onde eu moro as pessoas preferem o _faz _nesse lugar, nunca usamos o _ter_ nesse contexto. _O ter_ nesse contexto me soa paulistanismo.

O resto dos exemplos confere.


----------



## Joca

edupa said:


> Certamente segue o modelo de haver.
> 
> 1. A gente usa o verbo 'ter' para substituir o verbo 'haver' com conotação de tempo.
> 
> Há muitos anos que eu não vejo ela.
> Tem muitos anos que eu não vejo ela.
> 
> 
> 2. O verbo 'ter' também substitui 'haver' no sentido de _existir_, mas em contextos em que _normalmente_ não usamos o verbo 'existir':
> 
> Há muita gente lá dentro do bar.
> Tem muita gente dentro do bar.
> Existe muita gente dentro do bar.
> 
> A última frase, apesar de gramaticalmente aceita, não é a preferida pelos brasileiros. Soa estranho...
> 
> 3. O único sentido, me parece, em que ter é usado essencialmente no lugar de existir é o seguinte.
> 
> Existem muitas cidades populosas em Minas Gerais.
> Há muitas cidades populosas em Minhas Gerais.
> Tem muitas cidades populosas em Minas Gerais.
> 
> 
> De modo que não me parece conveniente pluralizarmos o verbo 'ter' em nenhuma destas acepções, pois estas orações não têm sujeito, em termos estritamente gramaticais.
> 
> O verbo ter e haver são, na verdade, chamados de "verbos apresentadores", por introduzirem uma entidade, um novo elemento no texto ou no relato. A concordância com o verbo e o sujeito não é então realizada.
> 
> Há um artigo de Afrânio da Silva Garcia, professor da UERJ, discutindo a inexistência de orações sem sujeito no português. Pode ser interesdsante para alguns.
> 
> Acho que é isso
> 
> Abraços



Obrigado a Edupa pelos esclarecimentos. Aos outros, também. Ainda que a pergunta original tenha partido de outrem.

JC


----------



## Vanda

Não há notícias, não tem notícias. (observar *post número dois do Outsider* sobre o uso de ter e haver em Portugal. O restante do tópico aborda ter e haver no Brasil).


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Obrigada pelas respostas, amigos, me foi muito útil.
> 
> 
> 
> Onde eu moro as pessoas preferem o _faz _nesse lugar, nunca usamos o _ter_ nesse contexto. _O ter_ nesse contexto me soa paulistanismo.
> 
> O resto dos exemplos confere.


Aqui se usa 'faz', também. É que eu restringi a questão ao 'ter', mas se usa tanto 'faz' quanto 'ter', na minha percepção.



Abraços!


----------



## beginner-1

"Else já haviam saído da oficina." Gostaria de saber queque usar haviam aqui. Can you use this in this way. I read this in a children story. Haver is used only in the third person? isso é correto?


----------



## Denis555

"Ter + P.P." é mais usado que "Haver + P.P." Mas não há diferença de significado. 
Em geral "Haver + P.P." é ainda mais usado pelos brasileiros do que pelos portugueses. 

Há uma tendência de o verbo "ter" suprimir o verbo "haver" pouco a pouco. 
Isso não apenas no português mas se olharmos de forma mais abrangente, o verbo "ter" vai sendo usado em vez do verbo "haver" seguindo a seta: italiano -> espanhol -> português
Pode-se notar:
Italiano: *avere* (possuir) & *avere* (+ P.P.)
Espanhol: *tener* (possuir) & *haber* (+P.P.)
Português: *ter* (possuir) & *ter* (+P.P.)

E a tendência continua em português com verbo "*ter" substituindo "haver" também no sentido de existir, etc.
*Se alguém acha estranho,

*Tem* muitos carros em São Paulo. = *Há* muitos carros em São Paulo.
*Tem* vida em Marte? = *Há* vida em Marte?
*Tem* mais ou menos uns 20 minutos que espero aqui. = *Há* mais ou menos uns 20 minutos que espero aqui.

é porque não notou que tal substituição faz parte de um fenômeno de proporções bem maiores.


----------



## beginner-1

Muito obrigado Denis555


----------



## Outsider

Usar "haver" em vez de "ter" em verbos compostos como "haviam saído" é caraterístico da linguagem literária. O sentido é igual. 
É verdade que na linguagem falada praticamente só se usa a 3.ª pessoa do singular do verbo "haver", com o sentido de "existir".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

No Brasil é permitido de escrever e usar: _Tem muitos carros _no lugar de_ Há muitos carros _(por exemplo numa prova)?


----------

